# Erfahrungswerte über Tastaturen und Empfehlungen

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr für Tastaturen benutzt und wie eure Erfahrungswerte bisher sind. 

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir eine neue Tastatur zulegen und daher statt reinen Datenblättern auch gerne ein paar Erfahrungen hätte.

Bisher nutze ich die Logitech G15. Nun möchte ich allerdings auf eine kabellose Tastatur umsteigen.

Ich habe vor langer Zeit mal eine Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX5000 besessen. Allerdings war ich da mit der Reaktionszeit, sowie dem Tastenanschlag unzufrieden, da die Tasten sich zum Teil verkantet haben. So hat es sich zumindest angefühlt.

Ich suche eine Tastatur mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

-weicher Anschlag

-schnelle Reaktionszeit und ohne Verzögerungen (doppelte / mehrfache Buchstaben)

-wireless

-inkl. Tastenbeleuchtung

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben.

Kann mir da jemand eine Tastatur empfehlen?

Vorab vielen Dank.

Gruß

xlayre

----------

## Dorsai!

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Wireless-Illuminated-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B003U51UTW

Diese hier kann alles was du suchst, aber empfehlen würde ich sie nicht. Da tippt sich's ja auf einem Geschirrtuch angenehmer. Es gibt eben nur wenige Tastaturen die Kabellos und Beleuchtet zugleich sind, vor allem weil die Beleuchtung die Batterie leer saugt wie nichts.

Verstehe ich das wirklich richtig, dass du absichtlich einen weichen undefinierbaren Anschlag willst?

Wenn ich dir eine persönliche Empfehlung geben darf: Verzichte entweder auf das Kabellos oder die Beleuchtung, aber am besten auf beides. Hol dir eine vernünftige Cherry Tastatur (in deinem Fall vielleicht die G80-3000LQMDE) und erfreu dich am guten Anschlag und der langen Lebensdauer. Glaub mir, damit hättest du viel mehr Freude wie mit so einer Playmobil Tastatur wie der G15.

Es gab mal eine mechanische Bluetooth Tastatur, diese ist aber wieder vom Markt verschwunden (Majestouch Wireless). 

Wenn es dir um die Bedienung z.B. vom Sofa aus geht kannst du ja mal überlegen ob dir eine Fernbedienung wie die Logitech Harmony Reihe vielleicht reicht. Die laufen auch wunderbar unter Linux.

Ich persönlich habe ein altes IBM Model M. Ziemlich laut, aber unvergleichlicher Anschlag und Präzision und praktisch unzerstörbar. Ich hatte auch schon mal eine Cherry mit Clear Switches, die ist so leise wie eine Gumminippel Tastatur aber hat einen Anschlag wie eine "Richtige".

----------

## py-ro

Playmobil Tastatur und G15 (die Blaue mein ich), tzz...

----------

## Dorsai!

Die G15 ist das Ende einer langen Evolution von Tastaturen in die falsche Richtung. Der Neandertaler unter den Tastaturen sozusagen. Mehr "Blingbling" als echte Tasten, äußerlich - abgesehen vom LCD - kaum von Aldi "Multimedia Tastaturen" zu unterscheiden und die Tasten selbst sind qualitativ auch kein Stück über einer solchen. Es werden nämlich die selben Gimminippel Matten verbaut. Dann schleift der Lack schnell ab und das Ding sieht nach kürzester Zeit aus "wie Arsch". Das einzige wirkliche Feature ist der LCD und mal ehrlich, wer braucht den wirklich?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin selbst Fan der Logitech Mäuse und Trackballs, aber die G15 ist eine Playmobil Tatatur und überteuerte Hypeware.

----------

## franzf

Die G15 hat schwarze Tasten. Lass es dunkel werden, und du siehst nicht mehr wo deine Finger hingrabschen (drum brauchts Beleuchtung). Aus genau dem Grund kauf ich nur noch Tastaturen mit weißen/hellen Tasten. Da reicht selbst schwaches Licht, um die Tastenbeschriftung lesen zu können. Auch werd ich NIE MEHR eine Tastatur mit Laptop-Anschlag kaufen. Die Teile sind dermaßen anfällig gegen Schmutz - einfach ätzend :/ Grad sitz ich an ner Cherry, und jeder 2. Leertastenanschlag kommt nicht an, d, a, l, z, r, Pfeiltasten spinnen (ich muss drauf hämmern). Die nächste wird wieder die billige Microsoft wired - da kann man Ananassaft drüberschütten und trotzdem weiterarbeiten  :Very Happy: 

Ich weiß, geht etwas an der Frage nach "schnurlos, beleuchtet, usw" vorbei - aber vielleicht hilft es, ein gutes Modell zu finden... Mir persönlich sind Tastaturen >25€ einfach zu teuer, ich seh darin keinen echten Mehrwert :/

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe mir damals die G15 gekauft, da ich Interesse an den Makrotasten hatte. Diese habe ich dann allerdings letztendlich sowieso kaum / gar nicht genutzt. Wie Dorsai! auch schon sagte, sind die Tasten nicht besser als bei jeder Aldi Tastatur. Bei der Shift Taste ist wohl die Beleuchtung was warm geworden...jedenfalls ist diese eingeschmolzen. Für eine Tastatur in der Preiskategorie eine Unmöglichkeit.

Naja...darum suche ich unter anderem eine neue Tastatur  :Wink: ...

Ich werde mir wohl erstmal eine IBM Tastatur aus der Firma zum testen mitnehmen und dann wohl zu einer normalen Cherry Tastatur greifen. Die G083000LQMDE gefällt mir schon ganz gut und diese wird es wohl wahrscheinlich auch werden.

Vielen Dank!

LG

xlayre

----------

## Max Steel

Also ich hab Zuhause eine Logitech Wired mit USB-Anschluss.

Halt "irgendeine Gurke aussem Sortiment", keine Extrawürste (nichtmal Multimedia-Tasten), aber für mich reichts.

Jedenfalls bin ich vollauf zufrieden.

Hat einen anständigen Anschlag, hat schwarze Tasten, aber weiße Aufschriften, dadurch kann man die Tasten lesen, wenn man muss.

(die hatte ich mir bei Alternate bestellt, einzige eingestellte Bedingung war glaub Logitech und USB)

Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, kann ich mal nach der Modellbezeichnung fahnden.

----------

## py-ro

Also ich bin mit der alten blauen G15 Voll zufrieden und es sind keine Gummimatten Tasten, evtl. ist das bei der roten G15 so, das weiß ich nicht.

Das LCD und die Makrotasten sind wirklich nur Spielerei.

Py

----------

## SkaaliaN

Die rote hat auch keine Gummimattentasten.

----------

## Dorsai!

Mit "Gummimatten" meine ich die Schaltertechnologie (auch "rubberdome" genannt). Die seht ihr wenn ihr eine der Tasten aus der Verankerung hebt. Das sind einfach gumminippel auf Matten die über einer Leiterplatte liegen und dann einen Kontakt schließen. Hier gibt es auch keinen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen teuren und billigen Tastaturen. Alles das Selbe, prinzipbedingt.

Andere Tastaturen (wie die Cherry G80 Reihe, das IBM Model M oder die ganzen Cherry Switch Reseller wie die Filicos oder "Das Keyboard") haben mechanische Schalter (einer pro Taste) die über einen mehr oder weniger definierten Druckpunkt und taktiles Feedback verfügen. Ich mag die blauen Cherry Schalter (z.B G80-3000LSCDE) was Cherry Tastaturen angeht am liebsten. Wer aber auf das geklicke nicht so steht für den sind die durchsichtigen ("clear") besser (z.B G80-3000LQCDE). Einen richtig weichen Anschlag (nicht taktil) hat man mit den schwarzen Schaltern (z.B. G80-3000LPCDE). Ich kenne allerdings keinen der mit den "blacks" etwas anfangen könnte. Dann gibt es noch massig Exoten (grün, braun, rot, weiß,...) die alle mehr oder weniger Derivate der drei genannten Schaltertypen sind.

http://geekhack.org

Für wen es interessiert.

----------

